# Rubber Straps For Lp Tank Cover



## ridered (Jun 9, 2009)

I am in need of some of the rubber straps the hold the LP tank cover in place and can not wait the three weeks my dealer told me it takes to get the parts. Any one have any ideas on where to get such an item? I find it hard to believe it is such a difficult item to locate.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Believe it or not when we got ours, the previous owners had them in place with bungee cords!







Since you can't wait 3 weeks, try them? Guess it worked, but I think hubby got them at Harbor Freight...do you have anything like a Camping World near you...our local RV place has some decent parts in stock too.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

ridered said:


> I am in need of some of the rubber straps the hold the LP tank cover in place and can not wait the three weeks my dealer told me it takes to get the parts. Any one have any ideas on where to get such an item? I find it hard to believe it is such a difficult item to locate.


If you go to the peplacement parts section in the hold down strapsyou will see where you can purchase them atNorthern tool
Most of the RV supply house have them too.
crunchman


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

crunchman12002 said:


> I am in need of some of the rubber straps the hold the LP tank cover in place and can not wait the three weeks my dealer told me it takes to get the parts. Any one have any ideas on where to get such an item? I find it hard to believe it is such a difficult item to locate.


If you go to the peplacement parts section in the hold down strapsyou will see where you can purchase them atNorthern tool
Most of the RV supply house have them too.
crunchman
[/quote]
Oh ya, I forgot to say welcome to the fourm. What Outback do you own?
crunchman


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Good to see the "replacement Parts" thread in the maintenance forum is proving to be helpful.


----------



## ridered (Jun 9, 2009)

crunchman12002 said:


> I am in need of some of the rubber straps the hold the LP tank cover in place and can not wait the three weeks my dealer told me it takes to get the parts. Any one have any ideas on where to get such an item? I find it hard to believe it is such a difficult item to locate.


If you go to the peplacement parts section in the hold down strapsyou will see where you can purchase them atNorthern tool
Most of the RV supply house have them too.
crunchman
[/quote]


----------



## ridered (Jun 9, 2009)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> Believe it or not when we got ours, the previous owners had them in place with bungee cords!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Good to see the "replacement Parts" thread in the maintenance forum is proving to be helpful.


I have it bookmarked Andy, as I think it is one of the best threads started here (other that then treadmill/airplane one)


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Good to see the "replacement Parts" thread in the maintenance forum is proving to be helpful.


I have it bookmarked Andy, as I think it is one of the best threads started here (other that then treadmill/airplane one)
[/quote]

You need to add the cam locks to the thread.


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

Take a rubber bungee cord and cut a bit longer than needed. tie a knot in it, heat with a lighter to just fix the knot in place and replace the chords as needed. A bag of three bungee cords at Home Depot or Wally World run me $5, and I can get six replacements if needed.

MK


----------

